

Riak_mongo - making Riak act like MongoDB   - saurabh
http://archi-jab-ture.blogspot.com/2012/04/riakmongo-making-riak-act-like-mongodb.html

======
sitkack
What is interesting is how little code it took.

    
    
        in riak_mongo/src
    
              33 riak_mongo.app.src
              42 riak_mongo.erl
             342 riak_mongo_bson.erl
             176 riak_mongo_message.erl
             197 riak_mongo_protocol.erl
             214 riak_mongo_query.erl
             471 riak_mongo_riak.erl
              56 riak_mongo_server.erl
              38 riak_mongo_sup.erl
              74 riak_mongo_worker.erl
              38 riak_mongo_worker_sup.erl
            1681 total

